# Serving Coopers Pale Ale With Or Without Sediment



## Jagungal (9/11/05)

Just looking for advice and how people think the right way to serve Coopers Pale Ale should be.

I was at a classy resturant and before going to tables, a group of us was having a few beers in the bar area beforehand.

I order a Coopers Pale Ale, the guy grabs it and tips it up and down - and rolls it around - mixing the sediment in.

I showed a little shock but just accepted it, thinking he must know his stuff - but I am now thinking maybe not.

So what do you reckon ... was this waiter right in mixing the sediment in ?? or just being a tossa ??


----------



## muga (9/11/05)

I have always just opened it up and drank it, never seen anyone shake them about before..


----------



## Darren (9/11/05)

Pour it off the sediment like you would your beer. Leave a bit in the bottle for that final shot of yeast.


----------



## pharmaboy (9/11/05)

I vote Tossa!

there was an add campaign years ago, you know "cloudy but good" or somesuch, using their bottle conditioning as a selling point. Of course no-one told the punters that the on tap stuff is gassed like everything else and so clear as clear.

Done a few taste tests with people, and have yet to find anyone who prefers mixed. Some Belgians recomend it - they have quite fruity sediment, as opposed to Coopers fairly bitter stuff - OK in a Belgian, bit on the up for a coopers.

I'd bet me left nut that Head Brewer, pours his into a glass carefully!


----------



## bottlerocket (9/11/05)

i do both
hot days like today i dont mix it up
but cold days and sessions i mix it in
mm tasty


----------



## jayse (9/11/05)

I accept your bet of one left nut and raise you two nuts.


Now what shall I mount that left nut upon?
Jayse


----------



## big d (9/11/05)

maybe an urban myth of sorts as most waiters or barstaff or what ever there called have the habit of tipping the bottle up and down a few times like its some sort of coppers mantra on serving ettiquite.


cheers
big d


----------



## T.D. (9/11/05)

bottlerocket said:


> i do both
> 
> [post="89481"][/post]​



I agree. I have been known to drink it cloudy (usually due to trying to get every last drop!) as well as clear as per pouring a home brew. Different flavours, no question, but both good. I find the cloudy version more full-bodied and fruity. Sometimes, to my tastes, the decanted version tastes a little lifeless.


----------



## pharmaboy (9/11/05)

jayse said:


> I accept your bet of one left nut and raise you two nuts.
> 
> 
> Now what shall I mount that left nut upon?
> ...



Fold!

I dont have enough nuts to continue on this high roller table!


----------



## Ross (9/11/05)

Most places I've drunk Coopers in, have shaken the bottle - Can't say I've really done a taste test both ways... maybe next time...


----------



## Offline (9/11/05)

I do both,

If Im drinking straight from the bottle I like to mix it in otherwise it just gets stronger and stronger towards the bottom.

But drinking out of a glass I pour it off.


----------



## NRB (9/11/05)

Both. Occasionally bar staff ask "rolled or not?" Drinking the sediment makes me fart like a demon though.


----------



## barfridge (10/11/05)

NRB said:


> Both. Occasionally bar staff ask "rolled or not?" Drinking the sediment makes me fart like a demon though.
> [post="89508"][/post]​


ding ding ding! We have a winner.

Somebody has finally cracked onto the real reason for drinking yeasty beers: to annoy the missus with a dutch oven or 2.


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/11/05)

Coopers SA + Sediment + Vindaloo. h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## Aaron (10/11/05)

pharmaboy said:


> Of course no-one told the punters that the on tap stuff is gassed like everything else and so clear as clear.
> [post="89480"][/post]​


I'm not an expert on this but I thought the Cooper's ales were conditioned in the keg also. Hence why you sometimes get those really meaty super cloudy pints. That is all I have to base that assumption on though.

Back on topic, I'm not really fussed. I would normally pour it off the sediment but I'm not offended by it being mixed up.


----------



## Wortgames (10/11/05)

There isn't a beer on the planet I would prefer to drink mixed with the sediment, but most barmen do like to think they are the keepers of all knowledge and they should tell YOU how you are supposed to drink it. Either that or they think it's like orange juice.

There was a time when every time I had a Redback it would come with a lime stuffed in the top. Grrr. At least that's passed.


----------



## mje1980 (10/11/05)

Yeah, ive seen sparkiling on tap where one glass is o.k., then the next few glasses become a really dark brown colour. DOnt know if its sediment, but theres definatley something on the bottom of the keg.


----------



## Lindsay Dive (10/11/05)

I think the bar staff should be told to ask the customer what they want done with the beers that have sediment. 
It is quite clear that some like it swirled/stirred and other prefer it poured off the sediment.
I prefer it slowly poured off the sediment and to be very honest, I get a little pi55ed off when the bar staff start spinning the bottle around in their hands.


----------



## fergi (10/11/05)

the local pub up here in hamley bridge has it on tap,when they first crack the keg it can be really muddy to the extent that it looks like you could stand a spoon up in it.then after he has been using it for an hour or so it gradually statrts to clear,if you go in next day it is still cloudy but nowhere near what it was and thats the way it stays until the keg runs dry,its an interesting beer actually ,its one of those beers that you never really know how its going to taste until you try it,this i reckon is what makes it a good beer it is always changing character and i personally like it muddy or cloudy.either way its good,if you want to drink clear beers just stick to the boring on tap commercial mega swill ales
cheers
fergi


----------



## pharmaboy (10/11/05)

Aaron said:


> pharmaboy said:
> 
> 
> > Of course no-one told the punters that the on tap stuff is gassed like everything else and so clear as clear.
> ...



Looked this up, and you are correct, the ales are keg conditioned (or at the least were in 2004). Whenever I have had one on tap, the clarity has been the same as a bottle poured off the yeast - its never totally clear like a lager due to the yeast.

I obviously havent drunk enough at a pub to get one of the cloudy ones yet, but when getting in the stubby I always intercept the bar staff before the nong starts thinking he is the customer, and gets to decide how its served (PA and an empty glass please!).


----------



## colinw (10/11/05)

Coopers promote rolling the bottle on their own website:
http://www.coopers.com.au/beer.php?id=128&pid=1



> ... a secondary fermentation creates the trademark sediment that gives 'Pale' its fine cloudy appearance. This cloudy residue can be stirred through the beer by tipping or rolling the bottle before drinking.



Personally I'm not fussed either way - there is a difference in flavour and body, akin to the difference between kristallweizen & hefeweizen.

Lately I've noticed a slightly orange-like citrusy character in Coopers Pale Ale. A recipe change? To me Pride Plus hops have that character, but normal Pride of Ringwood does not.


----------



## Bilph (10/11/05)

I don't think I've ever had a crystal clear Coopers from the tap, and I've sure had some so cloudy I've had to ask for a spoon.

From the bottle it depends on mood and circumstance.
Generally I prefer not to tilt or roll, especially with a Dark Ale.
Pale and Sparkling taste different clear vs cloudy so I choose generally on a whim.
Then of course, sometimes I need the yeast from the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## KoNG (10/11/05)

i usually give it a little roll myself.... i likes it that way


----------



## colinw (10/11/05)

The last Coopers Pale I had on tap (at Twin Towns services club, Tweed Heads) was so cloudy it looked like a wheat beer. Tasted great!


----------



## Screwtop (10/11/05)

Some waiters/ber tenders in swanky restaurants/bars have been trained by tossers and know no better. With all of the great beers finding their way down under bar staff need to do beer appreciation courses. Still, had a $35 bottle of wine delivered to our table opened the other day! Some just have not received training at all.


----------



## tangent (10/11/05)

i tend to roll around a bit after a heap of Coopers


----------



## Screwtop (10/11/05)

Why stop, if you're on a roll?


----------



## tangent (10/11/05)

i went to a function once and the guest speaker was Glenn Cooper.
My editor at the time happened to be an AG brewer and he asked Glenn why people were told to roll the bottle before pouring. The editor thought it was the sort of thing punishable by death. Glenn just said "Hey, it's just a marketing thing."


----------



## Beerpig (10/11/05)

Have tried both

Rolled please

I figure the good folk at Coopers know a little about their beer

Cheers


----------



## Daintysquid (10/11/05)

Not fussed either way.


----------



## NRB (10/11/05)

The bigger the night, the more likely I am to include yeast in my beverage.


----------



## Bobby (10/11/05)

not fussed really...but leaning more to the yeasty side rather than the clear side.


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/11/05)

NRB said:


> The bigger the night, the more likely I am to include yeast in my beverage.
> [post="89617"][/post]​



NRB Is that a big night of farting? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Gough (10/11/05)

To quote Supernaut - I like it both ways  

Shawn.


----------



## johnno (10/11/05)

Gough said:


> To quote Supernaut - I like it both ways
> 
> Shawn.
> [post="89638"][/post]​



Starting to feel old now Shawn  . Remebering groups like that.

johnno


----------



## Gough (10/11/05)

Just 'experienced' mate  :lol: 

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/11/05)

Johnno's world is inside out. His daddy thinks he's insane. :lol: h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## johnno (10/11/05)

She's as skinny as a stick of macaroni.


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/11/05)

Johnno

Think you may be quoting Hush.

Song is Boney Moroney. :lol: 

Came out a year or two earlier than Supernaut's song.


Warren -


----------



## johnno (10/11/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Johnno
> 
> Think you may be quoting Hush.
> 
> ...



Was just testing you Warren.  

PS: I dont mind if its rolled or not. Not that i drink much Sparkling ale these days.

oops. Make that Pale Ale.


----------



## NRB (10/11/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> NRB Is that a big night of farting? :lol:



It's not the intention, but definitely the result. I believe the yeast helps me fight a hangover so I gulp it down with gusto - if it makes me fart so be it; I find farting pleasurable and funny h34r:


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/11/05)

Well, I drink the bottled with the sediment, and from the tap... well, it comes out like that, eh? They both taste different, and I change my mind on which is better all the time.


----------



## Mr Bond (10/11/05)

Go the roll ya wussys,Think of all the nutritional value(b group vitamins).
Had a doctor Tims the other day. Pale in a can ????????


----------



## Stickler (10/11/05)

I had the first pour of a CPA at a pub yesterday and it was the thickest cloudiest brew I've ever seen - I loved it!


----------



## tangent (10/11/05)

ive seen coopers fans argue over who's going to drink the pint of mud at the end of a keg.
that's going just a bit too far IMHO


----------



## Darren (10/11/05)

peas_and_korn said:


> Well, I drink the bottled with the sediment, and from the tap... well, it comes out like that, eh? They both taste different, and I change my mind on which is better all the time.
> [post="89658"][/post]​




Only the sub-standard beer goes into kegs


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/11/05)

Darren said:


> peas_and_korn said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I drink the bottled with the sediment, and from the tap... well, it comes out like that, eh? They both taste different, and I change my mind on which is better all the time.
> ...




Not sure what you mean here Darren, are you saying that only the poorly made product gets kegged???

Andrew


----------



## Darren (10/11/05)

Why wouldn't you bottle only the best. Cricket matches, footy, pub functions the consumer doesn't really care. You pay top dollar in a bottle it must be right. Export markets probably the best


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/11/05)

I think you will find that commercial breweries make each and every brew to pretty exacting standards, whether it is bottled or kegged is neither here nor there.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Darren (10/11/05)

Andrew,
No disrespect but that is certainly not true. What would you do with beer that didn't make specification no matter how you blended it? Dump it?
I think you would sell it in 50 litre kegs to yobs who couldn't tell the difference.
I have taken that particular beer on tap back and swapped for a bottle because it wasn't right.
Bet it is the same for all commercial brews. Footy beer is the worst in the nation. No, never had coopers at the footy!


----------



## nonicman (10/11/05)

I like to tip it all into the glass (Sparkling), for the Pale like to leave the yeast. Maybe it's just my luck but the majority of the Pale Ales I've drunk have a hard sediment that leaves chunks in the beer, not a good look. I've only come accross this problem with Sparkling Ale once. I'm guessing old stock.
When Sparkling came in the tear top stubbies, the barmen/women would often present the beer standing upside down.

Edit: Use to get asked if "you'd like the vegetables with your beer" when ordering coopers and a glass, though haven't been asked that for a while.


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/11/05)

Darren said:


> Andrew,
> No disrespect but that is certainly not true. What would you do with beer that didn't make specification no matter how you blended it? Dump it?
> I think you would sell it in 50 litre kegs to yobs who couldn't tell the difference.
> I have taken that particular beer on tap back and swapped for a bottle because it wasn't right.
> ...




You usually find that the "footy beer" and some of the beer served in pubs is inferior not because of the supplier, but the seller, this is mainly due to poor storage conditions, some pubs will store their beer out the back in 40c heat until room is available in the coolroom. And an even bigger culprit is not keeping the lines clean, nothing worse than a schooner of sour flat tasting beer :blink: .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## big d (10/11/05)

well if there kegged beer is there bad beer then im bloody happy with it.its a winner in my books and i think going on the supply and demand for it then most of australia will agree with me.

cheers
big d


----------



## Mr Bond (10/11/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> [, nothing worse than a schooner of sour flat tasting beer :blink: .
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew
> [post="89719"][/post]​



At the footy here that is called west end draught :excl: LOL


----------



## Darren (10/11/05)

Believe it or not tastes worse at the footy


----------



## nonicman (10/11/05)

Coopers on tap at the cricket would be heaven sent.


----------



## Darren (10/11/05)

I agree


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/11/05)

Darren said:


> Believe it or not tastes worse at the footy
> [post="89725"][/post]​



Darren. It ain't the beer. It's the way you blokes play footy.  

Warren -


----------



## mudsta (10/11/05)

Im a long time coopers drinker. 
Ive talked to glenn, dr tim cooper and the head brewers on various occasions.
And i went on a club brewery tour last april.

The yeast should be stirred up in the bottle. Tip upside down and spin a few times.
That way the beer is the same all the way thru.

As for kegs the barman should tip the keg on its head when delivered. When they want to tap it, flip it upright and it mixes perfect. No clear beer and no murky pints.
The clear beer tastes slightly different but not much, its more appearance is the aim.

Also coopers gyle krausen there beers when conditioning. Meaning they add a portion of a new fermenting beer to the one being bottled or kegged to continue carbonation.

And for the shit beer goes into the kegs. Bump Bowwww.... All the keg fillers and bottle fillers run of the same lines. .....Same tank....same line.....same beer.

Go you south aussie brewery coopers, bloody state icon!
:beerbang: (feeling all patriotic)

MUDSTA <_<


----------



## Kai (10/11/05)

Darren said:


> Believe it or not tastes worse at the footy
> [post="89725"][/post]​




Done a blind tasting for that, Darren?


----------



## wee stu (10/11/05)

nonicman said:


> Coopers on tap at the cricket would be heaven sent.
> [post="89733"][/post]​



At least it would give one some kind of reason for being at the cricket 

Until now I've always avoided the cricket 'cos it tends to clash with the International Paint Drying Championships :excl: 

awrabest,

wee stu (a new Australian, and it sometimes shows)


----------



## nonicman (10/11/05)

wee stu said:


> nonicman said:
> 
> 
> > Coopers on tap at the cricket would be heaven sent.
> ...


I've reported you to the immigration department, there is no place for people such as yourself. Next you'll be saying bad things about Warnie (said whilst devoutly raising a beer in his great direction). h34r: 
When I visited the refugees at Villawood, one kid said he didn't like cricket, I reckon he was a terrorist for sure.

Edit: Hope you like the Phillipines h34r: :lol:


----------



## Thunderlips (11/11/05)

wee stu said:


> wee stu (a new Australian, and it sometimes shows)
> [post="89756"][/post]​



Surely they play cricket in Scotland?
I wouldn't imagine they'd be any good at it though


----------



## tdh (11/11/05)

When the Scots lose they have been known to toss the stumps over the fence.

tdh


----------



## Ross (11/11/05)

Darren said:


> Andrew,
> No disrespect but that is certainly not true. What would you do with beer that didn't make specification no matter how you blended it? Dump it?
> I think you would sell it in 50 litre kegs to yobs who couldn't tell the difference.
> I have taken that particular beer on tap back and swapped for a bottle because it wasn't right.
> ...



Any brewery workers want to comment on this latest conspiracy theory h34r:


----------



## KoNG (11/11/05)

Darren said:


> Believe it or not tastes worse at the footy
> [post="89725"][/post]​



every beer tastes worse at the footy :angry: 
believe it or not... even the Carlton draft and VB we get served up here tatses worse at the footy (if thats possible).
it seriously tatses like watered down gravy... (que in 'vomit' smiley)


----------



## Lebowski (11/11/05)

Just adding a vote for stirring up the sediment.


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/11/05)

It's annoying getting the sludge at the bottom of the keg...

I once ordered a pale and it was orange!!  I looked at it suspiciously and the guy at the bar said 'it's the best part of the keg!!'

I had a sip and was almost sick. I took it back and said 'this is crap. give me something drinkable'. After some of him trying to argue that it's the best part of the keg, he gave i and said 'what do you want- some draught?'

'I want a pale ale'. He gave in and gave me a stubbie of pale.

Never tried orange pale before...


----------



## Jazzafish (11/11/05)

I was talking to the cellarman at my local last night as they sell coopers on tap. Pale and Sparkling... He voted against stirring bottles... 

He believed that chaining a few kegs together will help with the problem off too much sedimate and off taste, but will still be cloudy. I had a few pale ales and it was pretty nice last night. 

Fair to say that you have to have the pallet for any beer... some days I'm in the mood for a dark ale, and a lager just doesn't sit right. Some pubs don't clean their lines often enough, could have a bit to do with it


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/11/05)

Actually getting past my nonsense postings on this thread. I compromise with CSA.

I pour carefully/clear to the glass and enjoy. Then stir up the lees in the bottle and just gulp it straight from the bottle. Waste not, want not and my hair and nails have never looked better with all that vitamin B. :wub: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## delboy (11/11/05)

i am with weestu 

Cricket is boaring (BOOOOOOOORRRRRRRIIIIINNNNGGGG)
why would you want to go to a sports game and drink beer anyway" must be a yobbo thing"or the game is that good and interesting you need to get pissed to watch it.  

i am with you weestu


weestu sounds like we are catigorised as terrorists  

as they say at coopers "cloudy but fine"


----------



## Steve (11/11/05)

Same here warren - pour clear and down the remnants of the bottle. YUM!


----------



## Ross (11/11/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Actually getting past my nonsense postings on this thread. I compromise with CSA.
> 
> I pour carefully/clear to the glass and enjoy. Then stir up the lees in the bottle and just gulp it straight from the bottle. Waste not, want not and my hair and nails have never looked better with all that vitamin B. :wub: :lol:
> 
> ...



Bugger, I better stop filtering my beers - no wonder the grass don't grow no more...


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/11/05)

Mine grows OK.

Unfortunately the salt and pepper ratio is favouring the salt these days. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## tangent (11/11/05)

Too True Stu!


----------



## nonicman (11/11/05)

On the last day of the Ashes at the Oval this year, when it finally looked like we were loosing, the Pommie crowd were chatting "Aren't you Scotland in disguise?".

Edit: had a pint of Pale Ale from the tap this evening, it was a little cloudy and enjoyable, though the Ruddles was preferred. :chug: Happy to go the cricket with anyone who hasn't acquired the taste yet :beer:


----------



## Gerard_M (11/11/05)

Kegs of Coopers do require a little TLC, but the results are always worth it. The best example of the Sparkling Ale, in Sydney, used to be on tap at the Twin Willows @ Bass Hill. Now whenever I am in Balmain I head to the London for a few. Max Cooper used to have a financial interest in the pub, and a room upstairs for when he was in town. They have the Pale, Sparkling, & Dark on tap. When you walk in you will notice that everybody is drinking a Coopers, that makes the cellerman's job easy as the beer has to be moving.
Cheers
Gerard


----------

